# Blackwater



## abraxas (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice. Classic abraxas!


----------



## SympL (Aug 16, 2008)

I like the composition and lighting in this image very much.
The narrow land and horizon draws the eye nicely and the lighting across the water helps to take us there.
A fine image.


----------



## Stogie (Aug 16, 2008)

I like it.....


----------



## Fox Paw (Aug 16, 2008)

Love it.  The sharp bottom and soft clouds set each other off well, and the overall simplicity is terrific.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody, appreciate it.


----------



## Roger (Aug 17, 2008)

nice one....the title suits well....your latest avatar takes me back, Troy Donahuge and 77 Sunset Strip! Whatever happened to Troy?


----------



## abraxas (Aug 17, 2008)

Roger said:


> nice one....the title suits well....your latest avatar takes me back, Troy Donahuge and 77 Sunset Strip! Whatever happened to Troy?



Thanks Roger.

It's crooners and dreamboats week here in the high desert. I found this avatar especially intriguingly creepy. Troy had a heart attack and passed on in 2001 at the age of 64.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

poo, I can't see anything.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 17, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> poo, I can't see anything.



Apparently my server may be having some trouble today- Sorry.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 18, 2008)

okay, I see it now.

and wow. well done -- I love it.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 19, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> okay, I see it now.
> 
> and wow. well done -- I love it.



Great- Thank you, and thanks for coming back and looking!


----------



## johngpt (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbup:

Dig the Bobby Darin avatar as well.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, I like this one a lot.  :thumbup:

Where was it?  (Just curious...)


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 19, 2008)

Love the contrast within each ripple of water...  but..  I can't get that Doobie Brothers song out of my head..  "oh blackwater, keep on rolling..."

My apologies for inflicting the same fate for anyone that knows the song.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 20, 2008)

johngpt said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Dig the Bobby Darin avatar as well.



:thumbup: and thanks- Bobby Darin is probably the last in my little 'Crooners, Teen Idols & Dreamboats' series of avatars this week.  My thanks to Tennesee Ernie Ford, Perry Como, Dean Martin, Frankie Avalon, Troy Donahue, and of course, Bobby Darin.



O|||||||O said:


> Wow, I like this one a lot.  :thumbup:
> 
> Where was it?  (Just curious...)



This was at taken at El Mirage Dry Lake, California, right after normally dry basin filled with water from a storm.  The water was dark brown and muddy from sediments flushed from the desert plains and washes by the flash flood resulting from the hard rain.  The water in the lake is very shallow, maybe 4-6 inches at the most.  Shallow, murky water like this tends to ripple in large areas during high winds. I believe this is due to the change in viscosity, or something or other.



RubyRed said:


> Love the contrast within each ripple of water...  but..  I can't get that Doobie Brothers song out of my head..  "oh blackwater, keep on rolling..."
> 
> My apologies for inflicting the same fate for anyone that knows the song.



Thanks, and no need for an apology here, the song is one of my favorites.


----------



## SBlanca (Aug 21, 2008)

yeh thats very nice


----------



## abraxas (Aug 21, 2008)

SBlanca said:


> yeh thats very nice



Thank you.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love this shot! I hope to take shots this amazing one day


----------



## abraxas (Aug 22, 2008)

matt_paul85 said:


> I love this shot! I hope to take shots this amazing one day



Thank you very much- It was one of my favorite days out.


----------



## Roger (Aug 22, 2008)

wow Tennesee Ernie Ford, now I've got the song Shotgun Boogie in my head lol.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 23, 2008)

Roger said:


> wow Tennesee Ernie Ford, now I've got the song Shotgun Boogie in my head lol.



Wow, quite a turn around from Sixteen Tons in my head.   Shotgun Boogie was a crack up.  One of my friend's little brother somehow got hold of a copy of that as his first 45.  The kid thought he was so cool.  We were a bit more into Joplin and Hendrix.


----------

